# To switch lanes (on a road)



## zhizn9797

How do you translate this phrase in Russian?

My try - переехать с другого ряда в другой.


----------



## Vadim K

Перестроиться в другой ряд
Сменить полосу движения


----------



## Maroseika

Vadim K said:


> Перестроиться в другой ряд
> Сменить полосу движения


I'm afraid полоcа is wrong word here. Полоса is intended for driving in one direction or (a middle lane of 3-lane road) for overtaking in two directions. So сменить полосу means to get into the oncoming traffic lane or the overtaking lane.
Перестроиться seems to be the best word.


----------



## vendoubt

"перестроиться в другой ряд" is fine. "Сменить полосу" is more of a calque, I feel.


----------



## Vadim K

Maroseika said:


> I'm afraid полоcа is wrong word here. Полоса is intended for driving in one direction or (a middle lane of 3-lane road) for overtaking in two directions. So сменить полосу means to get into the oncoming traffic lane or the overtaking lane.
> Перестроиться seems to be the best word.



К сожалению, Вы ошибаетесь. По российским ПДД:

*"Полоса движения"* - *любая* из продольных полос проезжей части, обозначенная или не обозначенная разметкой и имеющая ширину, достаточную для движения автомобилей *в один ряд*.

Полосы, по которым автомобили движутся в одну сторону, называются *полосами попутного направления*. Полосы, по которым автомобили едут навстречу, называются *полосами встречного направления*. Полос попутного направления на проезжей части в городе и на автомагистралях может быть две, три, четыре и т.д. Поэтому водитель может менять полосы попутного направления, не совершая при этом обгона и не выезжая на полосу встречного направления.

Ниже приведены несколько ссылок, где Вы можете увидеть, что люди имеют ввиду, говоря о смене полосы движения.

http://avtonauka.ru/doroga/smena-polosy-vot-kak-byvaet.html

http://1pdd.ru/526/


----------



## Vadim K

vendoubt said:


> "перестроиться в другой ряд" is fine. "Сменить полосу" is more of a calque, I feel.



В российских правилах дорожного движения нет такого понятия, как "ряд". Есть только понятие "полоса движения". Поэтому если выбирать из двух вышеприведенных выражений, какая из них больше калька, то скорее надо будет выбрать первое, как не соответствующее определениям российских официальных документов. 

Оба выражения используются в России автомобилистами. Второе - более официальное и юридически корректнее.


----------



## Maroseika

Vadim K said:


> К сожалению, Вы ошибаетесь.


Спасибо, видимо, отстал от жизни.


----------



## vendoubt

Vadim K said:


> определениям российских официальных документов


Извините, я думала, тут про русский язык


----------



## Vadim K

vendoubt said:


> Извините, я думала, тут про русский язык



Всё верно, здесь про русский язык. Но сам язык - явление многогранное и динамичное. И эта многогранность и динамичность очень часто бывает причиной возникновения разных мнений относительно одних и тех же слов, выражений, терминов, определений и т.д. Суть же определений, которые даются в юридически значимых документах - по возможности избежать возникновения этих разных мнений, дать единообразное толкование того или иного субъекта или объекта. Насколько это удается этим юридическим документам - это уже вопрос другой. Но, по моему мнению, если какой-либо термин существует в российских юридических документах, то можно сказать, что он (термин) уже *официально* стал частью русского языка.


----------



## film10

zhizn9797 said:


> переехать с другого ряда в другой


Все правильно, вы только опечатались: не с "другого" ряда, а с "одного" ряда. Переехать с одного ряда на другой. Так можно сказать, но это больше описание факта, чем название маневра. Если вас спросят, что значит "перестроиться в другой ряд", вы можете так ответить.


Vadim K said:


> если выбирать из двух вышеприведенных выражений, какая из них больше калька, то скорее надо будет выбрать первое, как не соответствующее определениям российских официальных документов.


Все-таки я думаю, что вопрос, что калька, а что нет, и вопрос, что используется в юриспруденции, а что нет, - это два совершенно разных вопроса, никак друг с другом не связанные.  Они не связаны между собой даже причинно: первое касается происхождения выражений, второе касается их использования, это вещи малозависимые.

Понятно, что юристы предпочитают располагать фактами, потому более "прямые" выражения им милее. Выражение "сменить полосу движения" - более прямое, чем "перестроиться в другой ряд". Оно четче, яснее показывает вопросы, которые оно должно разрешить: вот вам предмет изменения, описанный по стандартной структуре, а кроме этого изменения, ничего интересного нет. Нечто, относящееся к чему-то более общему: полоса, относящаяся к движению. Второе выражение - более образное, оно больше связано с субъективными переживаниями человека (он-то ведь и является объектом воздействия, о чем говорит частица "ся"), и потому для юридических задач первое выражение удачнее, то есть оно попросту вызывает меньше лишних вопросов или "шероховатостей".

Но, конечно, не для повседневных, с которыми язык намного чаще имеет дело: "я сменил полосу движения" - это хоррор. Как бы то ни было, возвращаясь к вопросу, мне не верится, что по происхождению это калька, вряд ли английская фраза мотивировала его... Не знаю, как вам.


----------



## Drink

Do people in Russia also use the word "линия" in addition to "ряд", or is that just an emigrant thing?


----------



## Vadim K

Drink said:


> Do people in Russia also use the word "линия" in addition to "ряд", or is that just an emigrant thing?



I think it depends on the situation.


----------



## film10

Drink said:


> Do people in Russia also use the word "линия" in addition to "ряд", or is that just an emigrant thing?


It is possible that I would not be able to guess what this word means... I don't drive, though.


----------



## Drink

Vadim K said:


> I think it depends on the situation.



Like "перестроиться в другую линию" or "останься в этой линии!".


----------



## Vadim K

Drink said:


> Like "перестроиться в другую линию" or "останься в этой линии!".



No, I do not think so. At lease I personally have never heard that phrase.


----------



## Maroseika

Drink said:


> Like "перестроиться в другую линию" or "останься в этой линии!".


I think you are right, this is an "emigrant" calque of the English expression, hardly comprehensible in Russia.


----------



## film10

film10 said:


> Все правильно, вы только опечатались: не с "другого" ряда, а с "одного" ряда. Переехать с одного ряда на другой. Так можно сказать, но это больше описание факта, чем название маневра. Если вас спросят, что значит "перестроиться в другой ряд", вы можете так ответить.


I translate, just in case:
"Your translation is correct, it only has a typo: "с одного ряда", not "с другого ряда". Переехать с одного ряда на другой. The expression is usable, but it's rather a description of the fact than a name of the "road action". * If you're asked to explain what "перестроиться в другой ряд" means, you can say that; otherwise, if you're not talking about what is behind those actions, using that expression is not a good idea".

* no idea how to translate this one... quick googling was of no help, either...


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> ... no idea how to translate this one


 Strangely enough, _manoeuvre_ (or AE _maneuver_). (Must be a calque from the Russian. )


----------



## film10

Thank you! Jokes aside, both are certainly borrowed from the French.


----------

